# Amplificador a Valvulas - Precios



## juanma (Mar 15, 2008)

De cuanto dinero estamos hablando si queremos construir una amplificador a valvulas? de por ejemplo 50W...

Alguien tiene uno? No estaria mal alguna valoracion del sonido y costo/calidad.

Estaria bueno ver el precio de las partes mas importantes del amplificador, como el tipo de transformador usado, capacitores, valvulas, etc.


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 15, 2008)

Estás pidiendo un presupuesto? 

Es una pregunta MUUYY relativa. Podés poner unas valvulas que te cuesten 100$ u otras que te cuesten más de $500. Lo mismo el transformador de salida, uno medio pelo para 50w te puede salir $90 pero tambien podés comprar uno de 500$... Todo depende, los capacitores tambien, todo.

Deci más o menos que buscas vos, si gastar 2$ para decir "mirá tengo un amplificador valvular" o gastar una cantidad decente de plata y construir un amplificador valvular que se merezca su nombre.


Salu2!


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 15, 2008)

Ponele que podés usar para la etapa de potencia un par de EL34 y te va a tirar como 50W. Para el pre un par de 12ax7 suenan bien. Averiguate precios, yo no te puedo dar porque no tengo un catalogo y depende mucho de marcas y sonidos.
El transformador de salida el más barato que vas a conseguir te va a salir 100$ y de esto depende mucho el sonido del amplificador asique te recomiendo estirarte a uno más caro, tal vez un repuesto de marshall.
Potenciometros, capacitores y eso es relativo tambien. Podés usar los más baratos o podés usar componentes buenos y va a influir positivamente en el sonido final.
El transformador de la fuente... Ni idea, averiguate primero cuanto te sale un transformador de 220-220 de 150w y otro de 6v por unos 3 o 4A más o menos, depende de las valvulas.


Salu2!


----------



## juanma (Mar 15, 2008)

Gracias Drix, era como para darme una idea de cuanto dinero estamos hablando.
Vi un par de fotos en google de amplificador a valvulas y se me ocurrio preguntar porque no tenia idea de los precios.

Por lo visto todavia estoy lejos siquiera de comprar una valvula   

Saludos


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 18, 2008)

Los amplificador a válvulas con menos Watios dan mayor sonoridad, por lo que con 15W ya sonorizas una habitación mediana tirando a grande. Si los compras hechos cuestan entra 600 y 1200 €.
 Antonio


----------



## juanma (Mar 19, 2008)

AZ81 dijo:
			
		

> ....Si los compras hechos cuestan entra 600 y 1200 €.
> Antonio



  Pense que estaban bastante mas baratos...
Va a pasar mucho tiempo entonces antes de empezar siquiera a hacer el PCB del amplificador a valvulas jaja.


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 23, 2008)

en precios tenes muy variados, asi como con cualquier cosa. hay amplificador que te pueden salir $300 o U$s40.000.
si te queres meter con las valvulas te recomiendo que te armes algo chico, con 3 o 4 lamparas y listo, te puede entregar mas o menos 5W por canal. No es nada poco, y vas a aprender a armar bien un equipo a valvulas y no vas a gastar mucho.
Las valvulas no son joda, es mucho mas peligroso que un transistor por la elevada tension de placa ( promedio 300V ) y aun mas la tension de salida de lso transformadores ( 260+260 )
si queres un amplificador estereo de 50W tenes que hablar de 4 EL34 o 6L6CG, y otras 4 6SN7 o 6CG7 como minimo. una fuente de alimentacion de muchos wats, pensa que en filamentos tenes nomas entre 37 y 45W (segun sea 6L6 o EL34) y despues lo que necesita el amplificador . . . . es bastante caro, uno chico te va a dar problema.
Los transformadores de salida son vitales. el chasis es otro gran problema.



La otra que podes hacer es comprar algun amplificador o sintoamplificador de los 50 y 60, y restaurarlo, me parece lo mas combeniente si queres algo de potencia, y que sea bueno y barato.
Por ej algun Ken-Brown como el Studio 15/15. arregle uno hace poco y suena muy muy bien, mejor que toda la porqueria que venden ahora.


AZ81 si pones 2 amplificador, uno a transistores y otro a valvulas de la misma potencia van a sonar igual de fuerte. no tiene uno mas sonoridad que el otro. lo que sucede es que es muchisimo mas facil notar cuando un amplificador a transistores comienza a distorcionar


----------



## sergiox (Mar 23, 2008)

hola !
yo me arme un push pull con el34 ,6an8 como inversora de fase y 6sn7 como pre el amplificador tira 42+42rms . armarlo en total me costo 1k aprox. los transformadores de salida mas el de alimentacion y choke me salieron alrededor de $500.

algunas fotillos!
saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 23, 2008)

Para volver a sufrir un poco
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificadores-valvulas-11143/


----------



## carlitox (Mar 24, 2008)

Hola sergiox la verdad me encanto tu amplificador valvular, y queria saber si tenes el circuito electrico del mismo, y si lo tenes lo podes publicar, gracias.


----------



## sergiox (Mar 24, 2008)

hola carlitox!

Me alegra saber que te halla gustado el amplificador .
con el tema del plano lo escaneo y te lo paso en estos dias .

saludos!


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 28, 2008)

Discrepo con lo que dices Ivanutn, porque no hablaba de potencia si no de sonoridad, porque 15W son igual en valvulas que en transistores, pero la sonoridad no es la misma


----------



## ivanutn (Mar 28, 2008)

no entiendo bien con sonoridad e referis a calidad de sonido? en ese caso si estoy de acuerdo


----------



## carlitox (Mar 28, 2008)

Gracias sergiox, cuando puedas publicalo, yo x ahora soy estudiante cuando tenga un trabajo estable lo voy hacer como joby como los proyectos hechos q tengo, te mando un abrazo saludos.


----------



## AZ81 (Mar 29, 2008)

Sonoridad es, que con los mismos Watios de sonido en la estancia es más envolvente y da una sensación de cubrirla toda y la valvula tiene eso, aunque sea más imperfecta sus armonicos son más agradables y si no consigue una radio de válvulas y una de transistores ponlas juntas las dos con la misma emisora y con la misma potencia, veras cual se apodera de la otra.
 Antonio


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 10, 2011)

sergiox dijo:


> hola !
> yo me arme un push pull con el34 ,6an8 como inversora de fase y 6sn7 como pre el amplificador tira 42+42rms . armarlo en total me costo 1k aprox. los transformadores de salida mas el de alimentacion y choke me salieron alrededor de $500.
> 
> algunas fotillos!
> saludos!


 quien te hizo los trafos ???


----------



## maezca (Ene 13, 2011)

Una pregunta media tonta .. Que diferencia hay entre  un amplificador valvular y uno comun ?(por comun me refiero a los que uno hace comunmente) y la diferencia que pregunto es en cuanto a calidad y potencia del sonido


----------



## electromecanico (Ene 13, 2011)

maezca dijo:


> Una pregunta media tonta .. Que diferencia hay entre un amplificador valvular y uno comun ?(por comun me refiero a los que uno hace comunmente) y la diferencia que pregunto es en cuanto a calidad y potencia del sonido


antes de preguntar utiliza el buscador hay mucha info en el foro con respecto a este tema pro ejemplo: 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/valvulas-vs-transistores-vinilo-vs-cd-sacd-12183/


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola muchachos como están, me interesa construir un amplificador a válvulas con un par de 6l6 o pl36 en push pull ya que tengo algunas guardadas y un pre con 12by7 o similar  por lo poco que se sobre el tema lo mas difícil para mi es encarar la construcción del trasformador de salida ya que debería calcular y construir el mismo por eso les consulto alguien posee un circuito con características similares y datos sobre el desarrollo del transformador desde ya muchísimas gracias
saludos gabriel


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 13, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola muchachos como están, me interesa construir un amplificador a válvulas con un par de 6l6 o pl36 en push pull ya que tengo algunas guardadas y un pre con 12by7 o similar  por lo poco que se sobre el tema lo mas difícil para mi es encarar la construcción del trasformador de salida ya que debería calcular y construir el mismo por eso les consulto alguien posee un circuito con características similares y datos sobre el desarrollo del transformador desde ya muchísimas gracias
> saludos gabriel



gabriel, mira, yo estoy trabajando en hacerme uno con 6L6GC, en este link https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-clase-ab1-pushpull-dos-5881-a-56935/
estoy posteando todo, ahora estoy en el proceso de calculo del trafo de salida, ya que ya medí la permeabilidad de la chapa grano orientado que va a ir en estos, cuando los tenga calculados (en esta semana) posteo los datos, y si todo va bien, para el finde que viene tendre el primer trafo bobinado....


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola hazar gracias por el link voy por allá, mis felicitaciones por el excelente trabajo.
Saludos, gabriel


----------



## pandacba (Jun 13, 2011)

gabriel77sur dijo:


> Hola muchachos como están, me interesa construir un amplificador a válvulas con un par de 6l6 o pl36 en push pull ya que tengo algunas guardadas y un pre con 12by7 o similar  por lo poco que se sobre el tema lo mas difícil para mi es encarar la construcción del trasformador de salida ya que debería calcular y construir el mismo por eso les consulto alguien posee un circuito con características similares y datos sobre el desarrollo del transformador desde ya muchísimas gracias
> saludos gabriel



En la wiki hay un señor que hace tranformadores para valvulares, ponete en contacto con el alli esta el correo
Le especificas para que tubo lo queres si es slingle o si es push pull, con la 6l6 podes sacar hasta 60W pero no tiene la calidad de sonido de por ejemplo la EL34, por esa razón las 6l6 se utilizaron mucho en amplificadores para guitarra


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola pandacba como estas gracias por el dato, vamos a preguntar cuanto puede llegar a costar, con respecto a las 6l6 te digo la verdad nuca trabaje con ellas, la unica experiencia que tengo con valvulas es en  dos receptores de am y un amplificador de rf en el cual aun trabajo, con respecto a audio cero en la materia por eso mi consulta.
saludos, gabriel


----------



## RORO (Jun 13, 2011)

yo le compre a un amigo un ampli con valvulas 6l6 ( 50 dolares aprox  ),es un ampli de origen chino ,al cual le cambie valvulas por unas sylvania , algunos amigos reniegan de esta valvula por se ocupa para guitarras y que no fueron para hi-fi , pero a mi me gusta sobre todo para rock ,
y hay algo muy importante en este tema y que son los parlantes deben ser lo sufientemente sensibles para obtener unos bajos que llegen y se sientan


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 13, 2011)

Hola RORO como estas,gracias por los comentarios, bueno a mi también me gusta el rock, va a ser una muy buena experiencia el armado del ampli, con respecto a los parlantes no entiendo tengo unos pionner (no se si escribe a si) que me quedaron, crees que pueden servir, algo había leído si mal no recuerdo, pero ahora no me acuerdo.
saludos, gabriel


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 13, 2011)

pregunto, de donde sacaron que las 6L6 tienen mayor distorsion que las EL34? y que no son buenas para hifi?????????????????????


por favor, un poco de rigor tecnico muchachos.... yo se que a panda esto no se lo puedo pedir, pero a los demas....

al contrario, por sus caracteristicas, la 6L6GC produce menor distorsion armonica que la EL34 (una es un tetrodo de haces dirigidos y la otra un pentodo), lo que tiene es que la 6L6 tiene el corte mas abrupto, pero dentro de la zona lineal es MUCHO mas lineal que la EL34, de hecho, fue JIM MARSHALL el que introdujo la EL34 como pentodo de salida en amplis a valvulas, las KT66 (Kinkless Tetrode No66) segun las identifico Marconi Osram Valves, fueron los primeros tetrodos de haces dirigidos, estos le vendieron la patente a RCA para fabricarlos en estados unidos, donde se le etiqueto como 6L6, posteriormente osram la fabrico bajo la denominacion KT66.... chicos lean, pero no manden fruta....


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola hazard, como dije antes mi experiencia con circuitos a válvulas es 0, recién descargue el datasheet de las misma, espero sacar conclusiones al ver el ampli funcionando, lo único que sabia hasta el momento es que estas válvulas se utilizaban en circuitos de audio y como las tenia decidí encarar el armado.
saludos.gabriel


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2011)

Muchos exageran con los graves, anda a una presentación en vivo de muchas bandas y van a a ver que lo graves no son tanoooo como se exagera

De echo para empezar gabriel me parece muy bueno y ya que las tienes, no tiene sentido ir por otras, lo otro fue un comentario sin desmerecer nada, si no com se las consdiera, y en mi caso particular he tenido oportunidad de escuhar una amplia gama de amplificadores y tubos, con distintas tecnologias, me ha tocado su reparación y restauración, ensayos diversos, medir sus parametros, tengo muchos años en esto, por lo que me siento un afortunado por haber podio evaluar muchas verdaderas joyas del audio

Te felicito y espeo que pronto lo tengas andando, y por supuesto esperamos fotos del proceso y cualqier duda no dudes en consular


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 14, 2011)

Hola pandacba, bueno veremos que sale de todo esto, por acá voy a tener mucho trabajo ya que en la ciudad que me encuentro es casi imposible conseguir componentes  de calidad, ademas quiero abaratar costos por lo  que vi hasta ahora lo mas complicado es el tema de los trafos tanto de alimentación como de salida y el gabinete ya que tengo que armarlo. saludos y prometo fotos


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2011)

El de poder no es complicado para nada si en tu ciudad hay quienes bobine trafos, se lo podes encargar tranquilamente, el de salida ya si tiene que ser echo por quien sepa, ya que aún poniendo uno estandar, el bobinado es diferente y si queres utilizr un ultralineal es más complejo y ese es mejor que te lo haga alguien que ya tenga experiencia
Vos donde vivis, me refiero tu ciudad


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jun 14, 2011)

En la ciudad de rió gallegos, por lo que recorrí solo encontré una casa que realiza bobinados, y no creo que tengan el conocimiento para realizar transformadores como los que describen  este es mi primer obstáculo a superar, como dijo jack el destripador vamos a ir por partes jajaja


----------



## pandacba (Jun 14, 2011)

Si alguien bobina, ya tenes solucionado el transformador de poder, solo te queda el de salida


----------



## gabiel (Jun 22, 2011)

hola soy nuevo en el foro y estoy investigando como funciona. Estoy necesitando ayuda con un amplificador valvular de 50W para guitarra que deseo armarme. El diagrama esta perfecto, pero pero necesito determinar la tencion de alimentación. Rescate varias tensiones en circuitos similares, pero rondan entre los 370V y 400V. Es un circuito relativamente simple, pero soy novato con las válvulas. Aquí adjunto la dirección del diagrama. (seria la hoja n° 3)

http://www.webphix.com/schematic he...allamps/plexi_superlead_reissue_50w_1987X.pdf


----------



## pandacba (Jun 22, 2011)

Es un trafo 
Primario220/
Secundario 225+225 x 400mA
Secundario 3.15+3.15 x 5A


----------



## gabiel (Jun 22, 2011)

Hola gracias por responder a mi duda. Seria +225 -225 Volts RMS (tensión eficaz) lo que serian unos 318,1 V pico a pico? Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 22, 2011)

Primero  que son 225+225VCA eso significa que es alterna no existen -225 ni +225
Se lo pide tal cual te lo puse

Segundo cuando rectificas con dos diodos no es por 1.4142, sino por casi 1.2 por lo que tedrias unos 275VCc a la salida de los diodso con el filtro correspondiente

Tercero el otro bobinado el de los 3.15+3.15 debe ser asi con eso se evita zumbido


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jun 23, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> ........
> Segundo cuando rectificas con dos diodos no es por 1.4142, sino por casi 1.2 por lo que tedrias unos 275VCc a la salida de los diodso con el filtro correspondiente.....


 quisiera que alguien explique por que supuestamente hay que multiplicar por uno u otro valor la tension eficaz para saber cual es la tension continua resultante de una fuente rectificada con 2 o 4 diodos y capacitor..... por favor que alguien me ayude porque esto para mi ya es demasiado!


----------



## gabiel (Jun 23, 2011)

Ah okey gracias. Seria entonces que entre el punto medio y cualquier extremo del devanado tendría 225V... Pregunto porque el transformador lo construyo yo.
Del devanado secundario conocía la tensión.
Te pregunto otra cosa si no te molesta, como determinaste la tensión de alimentación, la calculaste o la conocías? Si la calculaste, como lo hiciste? Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 23, 2011)

Si lo construis vos no se trata de hacer una derivación a la mitad del bobinado, debe bobinarse, en forma paralela, es decir se toman dos allambres y se bobinan juntos (Bobinado biflar), de esa forma no solo tendran la misma cantidad de vueltas, si no que tendran la misma longitud y por lo tanto la mimsa impedancia, y las tensiones resultantes seran parejas
Luego tenes que unir el final de una bobina con el comienzo de la otra porque deben estar en oposición de fase si no te rectificara en media onda, cuidado con ese detalle

igual la bobina de filamento


----------



## gabiel (Jun 23, 2011)

Claro te entiendo. Ya habia construido uno antes pero no lo habia bobinado de esa manera, lo que vos decis es cierto. Gracias por el detalle. Te pregunto, este circuito, seria un amplificador clase B o clase AB, porquede ser AB, lei en la hoja de datos de la válvula, que para 50W serian 375V de alimentación y que tiene una impedancia 3400Ω. Tal ves no sea correcto pero P=U²/Z despejando U=√PxZ darían algo así como 410V. Perdona que te moleste, me interesa el tema.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 24, 2011)

Esos seria si utilzas diods en puente de graetz, pero al utilzar 2 te queda en los 375, que esa es la tensión del equipo que queres hacer

Si te fijas en los trafos para diodos de silicio con dos diodos para 450V el trafo tiene 375+375 en alterna


----------



## gabiel (Jun 26, 2011)

Okey entonces contruyo un trafo de 225+225 para este circuito. 
Tengo otro inconveniente, la bobina de choke, hay circuitos en los que las contruyen de 20mH-160Ω y otros 10H-70Ω esta ultima, se que la venden para estos amplificadores, la otra no. No tenes idea cual podria llegar a ser?


----------



## pandacba (Jun 28, 2011)

Antiguamente se utilzaba lo que se conocia como un filtro PI, compuesto por un capacitor una inductancia y otro capacitor, esto se hacia porque los capacitores blindados tenian un costo muy elevado, cuando más alta era su capacidad su costo se elevaba considerablemente, por lo que utilizar esa disposición  que ha sido clásica, era la mejor solución, costo eficiencia, hoy  en dia se puede evitar de dos maneras, colocando filtros más grandes, o reallizar un regulador estabilizador transistorizado

El valor de la inducción del choque estaba en relación directa con el consumo del equipo


----------



## gabiel (Jul 11, 2011)

Hola pandacba, acá encontré otro circuito de un amplificador valvular muy similar http://www.bazziamps.com.ar/diagramas/marshall_jcm800LS_2204.png
acá da los valores de tensión e incluso también da el valor de tensión del trafo. Podiras verificar que la tensión que hay a la salida de la fuente sea correlativa con la que entrega el trafo, porque no se como verificarlo por medio de cálculos.
En el circuito aparecen capacitores con la palabra (disk) y no se a que hace referencia, también hay resistencias que las llama RG y de casualidad no sabes si se podría calcular el valor de inducción de la bobina de de filtro (choke). Gracias saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 11, 2011)

si donde dice disc son capacitores cerámicos disco, donde dice RG solol para hacer referencia a que son el circuito de polarización de la grilla

El TRafo tienen que dar 320+320 VAC
el otro secundario es 3.2+3.2VAC para el filamento


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 27, 2011)

Hola muchachos a modo de consulta puede llegar a costar un transformador ultra lineal para dos 6l6 en push pull unos 220 dolares aquí en argentina, ya que es lo que me están pidiendo, después me han pedido unos 160 dolares por otro transformador  mas chico para 2 el90 también en push pull.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 28, 2011)

Me parece un tanto excesivo ya que precios que vi no hace mucho eran de alrededor de 500-600 pesos

Fijate aqui y consulta


----------



## gabriel77sur (Jul 28, 2011)

Hola pandacba gracias por el dato, a mi también me parece un poco bastante caro lo que me pidieron por los trasformadores, voy a llamar a esta casa para ver que me dicen. gracias


----------

